# Newbie (actually Converts)



## owenss (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad we found you guys. Well sort of... I don't have time to get things done around the house now and everybody is posting these really cool mods. I can already hear my wife.... " What about my house?".

We are converts from a Zeppelin. What a difference! We've had our problems with the craftsmanship but can definitely tell a difference in materials.

Anyway, we hope to see some of you at the east coast events. The wife saw the rallies and thought it would be fun.

If anyone has questions about coming to Central PA (Amish Country, Hershey, Gettysburg, Susquehanna River fishing etc.) feel free to email us. We'll help with what we can.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

cuffnstuff said:


> Glad we found you guys. Well sort of... I don't have time to get things done around the house now and everybody is posting these really cool mods. I can already hear my wife.... " What about my house?".
> 
> We are converts from a Zeppelin. What a difference! We've had our problems with the craftsmanship but can definitely tell a difference in materials.
> 
> ...


Welcome and we expect to see you at the fall rally in October. Not too far from home for you. There are many members from PA so you are not alone.

Jared


----------



## owenss (Aug 22, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Glad we found you guys. Well sort of... I don't have time to get things done around the house now and everybody is posting these really cool mods. I can already hear my wife.... " What about my house?".
> 
> We are converts from a Zeppelin. What a difference! We've had our problems with the craftsmanship but can definitely tell a difference in materials.
> 
> ...


Welcome and we expect to see you at the fall rally in October. Not too far from home for you. There are many members from PA so you are not alone.

Jared
[/quote]

A little off topic but.. I recognize the profile of the -47. Pilot or crew?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to the Club








& Congrats on the OB









Please join us ..... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8773

Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

I understand the quandry of mods vs home "honey-dos". I have been promising my DW to build her a bedroom set for 3 years now. No new bedroom set, but LOTS of mods to the Outback!

Then again, the whole family benefits from the Outback mods. It is after all, our "home away from home"!

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi cuffnstuff!









Welcome and congrats on your new Outback!
Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the tribe, CuffnStuff !!! You're gonna love your new Outback and - you're in luck - 2 Fall Eastern Rallies - 1 up here in NH and the other down there in PA. If we can get to PA from NH, then YOU can get from PA to NH!!!!







Play your cards right and, after your wife gets to come to 2 Rallies, she'll appreciate all the mods you do for the Outback. After all, the W-word is coming - - plenty of time for house stuff.

btw - we looked at the Zepp II when considering TT-type last Fall...and agree...BIG difference!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome

Glad you found our site and it's nice knowing you've already been bitten by the "mod" bug. Someone hand this guy some Outbacker Kool-Aide at the next rally.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site....

It is great to have another east coast member. I am love the area you are in and come up there often.

Please make sure to check out the fall rally and see if you can fit it...we will have a blast!!!!

Gary


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

cuffnstuff said:


> Glad we found you guys. Well sort of... I don't have time to get things done around the house now and everybody is posting these really cool mods. I can already hear my wife.... " What about my house?".
> 
> We are converts from a Zeppelin. What a difference! We've had our problems with the craftsmanship but can definitely tell a difference in materials.
> 
> ...


Welcome and we expect to see you at the fall rally in October. Not too far from home for you. There are many members from PA so you are not alone.

Jared
[/quote]

A little off topic but.. I recognize the profile of the -47. Pilot or crew?
[/quote]

Pilot, but I have not done much flying lately.....

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, cuffnstuff!*








Glad to hear you are enjoying your new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome cuttnstuff to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RS
Where abouts in central PA are you
We are from Schuylkill County

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum.

Glad to have another from PA.

Your're gonna like it here.


----------



## owenss (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, it looks like a spring rally for us. We'd like to go to one this fall, especially Otter Lake, but both are scheduled at times when I'm working. I can't take comp on my night watch and my partner already grabbed the Sat off in Oct. So...... The camper has to go back to the factory anyway so I guess we'll call them and have it shipped back awhile.

Jared, I can appreciate your lament. I was armament and then a crew chief on Cobras until the Army retired them for the Kiowa's and Apaches. I miss the AFTP's like you wouldn't believe (or maybe you would).



HootBob said:


> Welcome cuttnstuff to the Outback Family
> And congrats on the 26RS
> Where abouts in central PA are you
> We are from Schuylkill County
> ...


I guess it is actually SOUTHCentral. We are in the heart of Amish Country, Lancaster County.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

cuffnstuff said:


> Welcome cuttnstuff to the Outback Family
> And congrats on the 26RS
> Where abouts in central PA are you
> We are from Schuylkill County
> ...


I guess it is actually SOUTHCentral. We are in the heart of Amish Country, Lancaster County.
[/quote]

Thats great not far from us

Don


----------

